# North Idaho newbie



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk MSCHU24. Have fun here.


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Is "BF" on highway 95? And you have a bridge over the Kootenai River there? I lived in Montana, not too far from the border of Idaho. Been through there a ba-zillion times. It brings back fond memories of the people and the area. GREAT hunting in that part of the world!!

Welcome to AT, bud!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## MSCHU24 (Jan 16, 2008)

Omega said:


> Is "BF" on highway 95? And you have a bridge over the Kootenai River there? I lived in Montana, not too far from the border of Idaho. Been through there a ba-zillion times. It brings back fond memories of the people and the area. GREAT hunting in that part of the world!!
> 
> Welcome to AT, bud!


That's it


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## ICDUCKS (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome,Im new also,but its a great site!


----------



## fishnhuntr77 (Mar 17, 2008)

Why wait Until it gets warm. I am from Sandpoint... Have you ever been to Sandpoint Outfitters? You can come in and shoot whenever you want and we could give you whatever pointers you need!

www.sandpointoutfitters.com


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Greetings from Central Idaho. Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

Welcome! It that BF is for Bonners Ferry I am just a little south of you. Sandpoint to be exact!


----------



## fishnhuntr77 (Mar 17, 2008)

Quite a few people from our area on here!


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Howdy


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to AT!!! Hope you enjoy it here. :archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

:welcome: To ArcheryTalk :thumb:


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to AT! What bow did you get?


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## MSCHU24 (Jan 16, 2008)

fishnhuntr77 said:


> Why wait Until it gets warm. I am from Sandpoint... Have you ever been to Sandpoint Outfitters? You can come in and shoot whenever you want and we could give you whatever pointers you need!
> 
> www.sandpointoutfitters.com


I forgot about this thread....mainly thought it would just dissapear.

I have been into your shop many times and almost got my bow there. It was one of your 2007 demos with site, rest, quiver, and arrows. It was just a little bit more than I wanted to spend at the time. I wish I would have gotten it now, then I probably wouldn't be wanting to upgrade my PSE Nova already. I just didn't know how much I would enjoy shooting. I have been shooting around 30-40 times a day when the weather has been nice. BTW our weather has been waaaaay nicer up here than what you guys have been getting:tongue: I haven't had any snow for almost 2 months.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!!!!!


----------

